# Mini-t Brushless gearing question



## caalvord (Mar 12, 2010)

Can someone give me an idea for gearing my brushless mini-t I installed a 18amp hobbywing esc with a 12t motor with the stock gearing the motor is getting very hot after just playing in my garage if it matters I am running a 2s 30c 1300mah lipo......


----------



## djcyder (Jun 23, 2010)

stock gearing will overheat a brushless motor. Try dropping a couple of teeth. I'm assuming you are using the stock 17 tooth pinnion and the 60 tooth spur. Try 13-16 range check temps. It really depends on what you are looking to do bashing or racing.


----------



## caalvord (Mar 12, 2010)

Yes the stock gearing that came on the mini-t special edition the one that came with cvd's and the better motor and the bronze wheels


----------



## caalvord (Mar 12, 2010)

By the way it's just for fun also what's temps do the small brushless motors run


----------



## djcyder (Jun 23, 2010)

consider 185F-200F the danger zone. Also if its just for fun make sure you not running a lot of drag brake, that will also heat up a motor.


----------



## caalvord (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks man I appreciate the help that thing is a handful now


----------



## djcyder (Jun 23, 2010)

you should see them with a 9600kv motor and sidewinder micro.


----------

